# Iron County Prairie Dogs



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So did anyone see the report on the news about all the prairie dogs in Paragonah and Parowan? The dogs are destroying the cemetary, airport and farms. The cities finally got approval to start dispatching a few of the critters. How do you get in on that deal? If you haven't been down there lately there are thousands of the little bastages running in herds, literally. I'm sure they have city workers or contracted help to get rid of them, but how fun would it be to set up a shooting bench and unload thousands of rounds on them? I volunteer for the task at hand. 8)


----------

